# No Sign of Rebel??



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think he was collecting he car yesterday but as of yet no sign of him??

Have they missed another option sending him into despair?

Did he take the long route home and ended up on the ring?

Come on mate.... Let us know how it finally feels to have your car?

And more importantly a few pics of it... Don't worry you don't need to include your house in them!


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

POST THE PICS!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Some inside information.......... he picks it up tomorrow :wink: .......... then I guess she'll be the only woman in his life  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You're lucky he's got room for the car - with all that self-love in the air.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

He taken Dotti away for the weekend.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> He taken Dotti away for the weekend.


They are both busy getting leg and bikini waxes right now.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> I think he was collecting he car yesterday but as of yet no sign of him??


I think that's the first post I've read where someone is missing Rebel.

Apart from the ones he posts himself of couse ... :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

LazyT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > He taken Dotti away for the weekend.
> ...


Even if my toast was buttered that way up I wouldnt let Nebble wax me for anything!

Has it rained in the Netherlands? Maybe he is in a field?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> Has it rained in the Netherlands? Maybe he is in a field?


Why ... did he just get the 2.0T ?? :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Has it rained in the Netherlands? Maybe he is in a field?
> ...


:wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

It is changeble wether over here.
By times rain or a ferm wind, and by times both and some times dry. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I've got him

Don't now were to start.

Okay i just say some notes, in noticed.
Turbines are the hammer, realy like them, no regret's att all.
DSG (s-tronic) .......my next car will have it also....you can drive automatic aswell manual, and it feels realy fanatastic.
So smooth changing from gears in the automatic-mode, but so much fun when you change them by yourselve with the peddles or the stick.
I love the sound which the exhaust produces by changing gears manual. Every time you hear a kind off mini-explosion.

Magnetic Ride you feel for sure the changing from activ/comfort to activ/sport. It is realy a activ system i noticed. If you changed it when you drive on a highway , you noticed nothing, but when you are on a road with a lot off corners, and give some power, the system reacts active, and make the car stiffer, and more directly.
I enjoyed it with the sport/mode on and drove on my favorit piece of road at the way home. Has drove several times the same road with and without the system in sportmode. I like MR.

Bose sounds nice, Multifuntion steering wheel is also very nice.
I do have a aluminium footrest, i think it's because i also took the Alu-package.

I will shoot some pictures tomorrow, from interior and exterior.

For those who already got the car.......you dind't say a worth too much, the MK2 is 10 times better than the MK1.
For those who are still waiting, hang on, it's worth every pound.
I like the car very much, and not only the driving but also the quality from the materials and the way it's build.
And after 5 years looking to a MK1, it's very nice to see all the beautifull changes which Audi gave the new car.
It's a wonderfull car.

p.s. it is raining all day long, for the first since weeks over here....

Rob


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Leg said:


> Even if my toast was buttered that way up I wouldnt let Nebble wax me for anything!
> 
> Has it rained in the Netherlands? Maybe he is in a field?


Maybe Robel is busy plugging holes in ***** then. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> the MK2 is 10 times better than the MK1.


Wow it must be truly amazing, like some sort of future car, really pleased you got a 2.0T Mk2 Pebble, enjoy!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

okay i just shot one teaser from above, it's getting dark, and the rain stopped.
I soon will shoot more pictures.

Rob


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx Leg :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My pleasure m8, cant think of anyone more deserving. 10 times better eh, I may have to re evaluate my opinion of FWD cars then, must book a test drive ASAP.

Whats the first mod then? Zorst? Suspension? Haldex? Remap?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not so in the tuning scene LEG, i just drive the car, and after a few year's i sell the car, and buy another car.
No mod's , tuning, remaps, exhaust over here. It' better to spent that money in your house than in your car :wink: 
The car is just perfect for me, so it will stay this way 8)

But i alway's enjoy it when people tune their car, i like the enthousiasme, so for those who want to sp[ent their money at that sort off stuff, just do it. But it is not my thing 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I'm not so in the tuning scene LEG, i just drive the car, and after a few year's i sell the car, and buy another car.
> No mod's , tuning, remaps, exhaust over here. It' better to spent that money in your house than in your car :wink:
> The car is just perfect for me, so it will stay this way 8)
> 
> But i alway's enjoy it when people tune their car, i like the enthousiasme, so for those who want to sp[ent their money at that sort off stuff, just do it. But it is not my thing 8)


Ah, I spend mine on both my car and houses but ill be honest, Ive capped all spending on the car now before it gets silly, plus wifey has started planning another trip to Canada, she can spend money in a way that makes me look like a rank amatuer!

I only asked cos for some reason I got it into my head you were into tracking, must have got mixed up with someone else.

Any more photos?


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

so rebel, do you also have an active role on real estate and interior decoration forums :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This is a "second" car Leg, and yes i will drive on the Nurburgring Nordschleife. But no i don't build a cage in it, and no don't won't to lower the car. Therefore i'm very glad with Magnetic Ride. i can use the car on track and sometimes in daily traffic. Without changing too much on the car, so when i want to get rid of it, it doesn't do that much pain.

Canada is great ! I was once in Vancouver, nice city and landscape over there. 
More pictures will come Leg, it was a terrible wheather today over here for the fist since weeks.
Do you have special wishes where to take them? On the driveway? At the front off the house? At the front off my "mother in law" ? In the garage? Beside the swimmingpool? With a topless girl on it? With my topless on it?
Just say it ! 8)

Nice evening Leg :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

FDXmiguel said:


> so rebel, do you also have an active role on real estate and interior decoration forums :lol:


I'm not in the real estate bussines, but i'm a interior-architect miguel.
Normaly i don't mixed work with pleasure, but for you i will make an exception.....do you have a question or do you need advice in some kind of way?


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

nop...no questions...just wondering why you love to talk so much about houses and about how people should spend their money in houses not cars...
The whole point here is to have TT enthusiasts willing to do anything for their machines...which includes selling their souls, moving into smaller apartments, suburban areas, prostituting their sisters...hehe...anything 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rebel...good to see you got your car, but would be better to see some more pics! PS the Car, not you, or your house!!!

like the colour so am keen to see more!

If looks as good as it does in real life as it does in the picture i think we could have the new avus silver!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> This is a "second" car Leg, and yes i will drive on the Nurburgring Nordschleife. But no i don't build a cage in it, and no don't won't to lower the car. Therefore i'm very glad with Magnetic Ride. i can use the car on track and sometimes in daily traffic. Without changing too much on the car, so when i want to get rid of it, it doesn't do that much pain.
> 
> Canada is great ! I was once in Vancouver, nice city and landscape over there.
> More pictures will come Leg, it was a terrible wheather today over here for the fist since weeks.
> ...


You under it? No, im joking. Genuinely hope you enjoy the car Wibble, and I mean that. You are entitled to your 'new car experience' as much as anyone else so I hope its everything you wanted it to be. Enjoy (and I really *DO * mean that!) the experience and enjoy the car! 

Might be an idea to start a new thread for the proper pics?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

come on rebel mate show us some pics
however u want, as long as the women are hot  hahaha

oh...and not wearing much  hahahaha


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn it's raining over here for the thirth day.
I would like to take some nice pic's. I even have some nice ideas how the make the pictures, but it has to be dry.
The car drives wonderfull. I'm glad i took s-tronic. You can drive it manual as automatic. I like the manual part. Every time you accelerate, and push the peddle on the steering wheel, you hear a nice sound coming out the exhaust. Just like on the movie from 5th-gear. I love it.
Around 2500-3000 rpm the sound is very deep.

The woofer from Bose is not as good as the woofer from Bose on the A3, so i'm wondering if it was worth waiting for the second car with Bose.
But that is all behind now.

Magnetic Ride in the sport-mode is realy bumpy when you push the car to the "limit"
Let's hope it will be dry later on this day, than i will take pictures.
Alu-package and Leather-package is a must i think.

No problem's with the seat's sofar.

I like the Turbines when i'm standing behind the car, they look very "deep". The center from the wheel is much deeper than the rim, that looks good.

The floor in the trunk barge is higher than in the MK1 and therefore there is less room. Can't imagine that this room is bigger or the same as in the MK1.
The backseat is unusefull, nobody can sit there.....read....nobody.
Or the driver has to be shorter than the person at the back.

The button's from the radio, have less grip, too smooth. But with the multifuntional steeringwheel it's no problem. You don;t use the button's anymore.

I love the lines from the TT, specialy on the door's. nice curves. The car looks. I like the design from the doorpanels. And the alu-doorgrip and alu dooropener feels nice. Quality with a big Q.

Till so far....

Rob


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Bring it over here to take your pics ... blue sky ... sun is shining :wink:

Good to hear that you like the car. Mine still puts a smile on my face every time that I drive it - and I've had it for 5-6 weeks now


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

They say that the "new" feeling will last 3 months when you drive a new car

I alway's love the smell from a new car, as well in the car as in the garage, you can smell it 
Car's with leather alway's have a nice smell....till you go to the "take-away chinese" than it's gone for a couple off day's :lol:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Rebel said:


> They say that the "new" feeling will last 3 months when you drive a new car
> 
> I alway's love the smell from a new car, as well in the car as in the garage, you can smell it
> Car's with leather alway's have a nice smell....till you go to the "take-away chinese" than it's gone for a couple off day's :lol:


My wife asked me to pick up some fish and chips last week. In my new car and spoil that nice new car smell ? - No way.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > They say that the "new" feeling will last 3 months when you drive a new car
> ...


Mine went and got fish n chips in ours even though I'd specifically banned it for at least 6 months! Curbed an alloy yesterday too


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

markrbooth said:


> Curbed an alloy yesterday too


  

At least it's done now. It doesn't hurt as much the second time.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Mee too


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Gave the car its first wash yesterday (gods knows why I bothered when its covered in cr*p again this morning) and noticed a tiny nick on one of the alloys. Haven't got a clue how it got there as I've hardly been anywhere and have been ultra careful parking it. I can only think it was there from day 1 despite me checking the car at delivery - I must have missed it. Still, as you say Tony, it certainly wont be the last.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love TTs when they are wet. Take some lush piccies of your car Rebel with the streaky wet rain marks on it please! :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

just 4 u


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL @ Dotti and Tosh

Damn indeed your car looks sexy Tosh ;-)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm glad i took Sea-Silver. The car doesn't look dirty after 2 day's. Tonight i washed the car in the garage, i hope tomorrow it will be dry.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's another "lazy" picture taken from my window at the office :lol: 
I'm sorry, will soon make some nice ones with both feet on the ground :wink:


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I'm glad i took Sea-Silver. The car doesn't look dirty after 2 day's. Tonight i washed the car in the garage, i hope tomorrow it will be dry.


Agreed. The only dirt I have to clean are the wheels and bird shit (I live on the coast!) I gave mine back to Audi to fix my microphone volume and they washed it for me. I see a small niggle that needs sorting every two weeks


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> just 4 u


WAW! I really love that  . That actually looks incredibly good Toshy


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh or anybody else, can you help me. When i look at tyhe picture, i see a lightunit beside the Bi-xenons, the light in the middel from both.

Where can i put that on? And what use is it for?
I can't get them on????
There is a light in it

Also the foglight on the back is realy fantastic. It's smaller than the total red stripe in the back bumper, but when it's on it's just ;like a formel one car :lol:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Where can i put that on? And what use is it for?


You mean the daytime running lights?

They are switched on at the small rotating switch beside the dashboard light adjuster. Where the halogen car has a level adjuster.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

squiggel said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Where can i put that on? And what use is it for?
> ...


Don't you havr to set it up in the DIS as well?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Don't you havr to set it up in the DIS as well?


Dont think so, if the switch is 'on' the running lights come on when the ignition is on, only go off if you switch on the normal lights, or switch off the ignition. Not aware of any setting in the DIS for them?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx, i didn't reed the manual  
I don't think i use them often, i don't like driving with light during the day.
And i don't like the halogen-light either......Xenon rocks :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> squiggel said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


No. lilttle wheel with 0 or 1 on. if you have it on 1 the lights come on when you turn the engine on.

ps take a look at the lens - it has a nice TT logo on it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx Tosh, i did turn that little wheel, but i didn't notice any different, but i also got the Xenon's on than.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Thx Tosh, i did turn that little wheel, but i didn't notice any different, but i also got the Xenon's on than.


RTFM :roll:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Thx Tosh, i did turn that little wheel, but i didn't notice any different, but i also got the Xenon's on than.


If they are DRL, it's possible that they are disabled for European mainland.


----------

